# New Norcold RV Fridges Safety Recall Notice



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi, do you have a Norcold fridge in your RV?

There is currently a recall on the go from Norcold, an extract from the website recall notice is below:
Norcold website is http://www.norcold.com/, but this takes you to Thetford who in the UK have refused to help me. The issues on the fridge recall can be found here http://www.norcoldrecall.com/ who have helped with a lot of information and confirmation my fridge is one of the recalled units.

If this has already been posted, sorry to post it again.

Subject: New Norcold Safety Recall Notice
This notice is sent to you in accordance with requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act and the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

Dear RV owner:
Norcold Inc. has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain 1200, 1201, 1210 and 1211 model gas/electric refrigerators with serial numbers from 315525 to 13088811,non consecutively, should be recalled. The refrigerator's serial number is located inside the fresh food compartment. These refrigerators may have cooling units with a cooling unit serial number between 700000 to 13085759. This is a new recall campaign to include all 1200, 1201, 1210 and 1211 models.

Even if your refrigerator was repaired as part of a previous recall it is necessary to have it repaired again to minimize the risk of injury or death due to fire.

The installation of the High Temperature Sensor will be at no cost to you.

Owners of recalled refrigerators should NOT operate their refrigerator until it can be professionally repaired by your dealer or a Norcold authorized service center.

If you have one of the recalled refrigerators and you:

Currently reside in the RV, you should immediately: 
1. Set the refrigerator controls to "OFF".
2. Unplug the refrigerator through the service
vent on the outside of the vehicle.
3. Contact your dealer, a Norcold authorized
service center or Norcold's Recall Center
at 800 767-9101 as soon as possible to get
assistance.

Do not currently reside in the RV, you should immediately:
1. Set the refrigerator controls to "OFF".
2. Unplug the refrigerator through the service vent on
the outside of the vehicle.
3. Disconnect from shore power.
4. Contact your dealer, a Norcold authorized service
center or Norcold's Recall Center at 800 767-9101 as
soon as possible to get assistance.

Failure to follow these instructions can result in a fire causing injury or death.
To locate a service center nearest you, go to www.norcoldrecall.com. You can also check online at norcoldrecall.com to see if your cooling unit is under recall by clicking on the 'Check Status' button.
If your dealer or an authorized Norcold service center fails or is unable to remedy this defect without charge and within a reasonable time, please contact Norcold at 800 767-9101. You may submit a written complaint to the Administrator, National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, 1200 New Jersey Avenue, SE, Washington, DC 20590, or call 888 327-4236 (TTY: 800- 424-9153), or go to http://www.safercar.gov if remedy difficulties exist.
In the event you no longer own the vehicle, please help us locate the new owner by completing the enclosed postage paid reply card and returning it to us.
We regret any inconvenience related to this recall campaign. Our first priority is the safety of our products and the satisfaction of our customers. Thank you for your attention to this important matter.
Sincerely,
George Strasburg
Manager of Corporate Product Reliability
Rev 11/2/10 10E-049


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've had a request to make this a sticky, to highlight the possible safety problems, so have done 8)


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi bognormike,

Thank you.

Steve


----------

